# Mag changed their incan bulb!



## bstrickler (Jun 6, 2012)

I just ordered a 4D mag to have cut down by Jesus, and look at what I found upon opening the package!

They now use a bi-pin bulb! Anyone know what size?

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/from phone/IMAG0285.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/from phone/IMAG0290.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/from phone/IMAG0291.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/from phone/IMAG0293.jpg

Output rating is 72 lumens, and 10 hours.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow! That's wild.


----------



## PCC (Jun 6, 2012)

Is the holder plastic? I wonder what other bulbs would fit it?


----------



## Illum (Jun 6, 2012)

PCC said:


> Is the holder plastic? I wonder what other bulbs would fit it?



If your thinking along the lines of SL Strion forget it, it'll melt in a hurry


----------



## fishndad (Jun 6, 2012)

thats great 72 lumen? Hey ther making progress.I love Mag, grew up swinging grandpas around the garage(he replaced alot of bulbs)
think ill get a blue one.


----------



## Quest4fire (Jun 6, 2012)

Yet another collaboration between engineering and marketing to control more of residual sales. If you sell a flashlight and most people only buy a couple of them a life time, and the only thing that really wears out/ gets replaced is the bulb... Make more expensive, highly specialized bulbs of which you are the only supplier. Pretty slick, huh?


----------



## Illum (Jun 6, 2012)

Quest4fire said:


> Make more expensive, highly specialized bulbs of which you are the only supplier. Pretty slick, huh?



ehh... 4D lamp, so 6V... I have a hunch Marantz lamp part # IN1006301 *6.3V 40MA** Bi-Pin * will fit


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 6, 2012)

OK, who's gonna melt one first?!!


----------



## Illum (Jun 6, 2012)

jabe1 said:


> OK, who's gonna melt one first?!!



well, the maglites at my Home Depot still uses PR lamps.


----------



## fivemega (Jun 6, 2012)

*Nominal voltage of 4 cell alkaline bulbs are 4.8 volt.
That bulb is G2.5 bi-pin.
In order to use G4 bulbs, pin holes must be enlarged.
Closest bright 4.8 volt G4 bi-pin bulb under 10 watts is WA1319 which is 1.9 Amp.
Any higher wattage bulb such as FM axial 4 volt, 3.3 Amps will melt the plastic socket, reflector and/or lens.
Any bulb with higher than 1 Amps needs to use with rechargeable batteries.*


----------



## novice (Jun 6, 2012)

Posts# 1,6,7, & 10 are indicative of why I love this forum. Fast-breaking news/cogent marketing analysis/solid tech info/solid tech info. Thank you all. Yet another reason to keep an eye out for beater M*glites at yard sales. And a few years ago, who would have thought that they would eventually become more 'collectible' (before new switch set-screws, and bulb holders)?


----------



## vestureofblood (Jun 6, 2012)

I picked up a 3 or a 4 d at walmart a week or so ago with the bi pin. I must admit even though for my personal taste it was about 3 years too late, I was still glad to see them moving forward. As mentioned before the socket is plastic though so be careful with upgrades


----------



## Quest4fire (Jun 7, 2012)

> ehh... 4D lamp, so 6V... I have a hunch Marantz lamp part # IN1006301 *6.3V 40MA** Bi-Pin * will fit



Nice one Illum! However, I doubt the vast majority of [email protected] purchasers ([email protected] has let us know how they feel about our crowd with their "Improvements" that make their lights more difficult to mod, huh) will be looking for other companies to source replacements for these new bulbs from, or even be aware of their existence. Shoot, I've been lurking around here since '06 and have never seen them.


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 7, 2012)

how does new bulb perform compared to old pr bulb? is the beam more focused\uniform??


----------



## Illum (Jun 7, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> how does new bulb perform compared to old pr bulb? is the beam more focused\uniform??



Given the dramatic in reduction in filament length its going to be much easier to collimate into a dot... but as seen on minimags I think flood mode is still going to look very crappy


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 7, 2012)

Do you have a picture of what the hole the holder goes into looks like? Could you just put a regular PR bulb in there in place of the holder?


----------



## Burgess (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmmm . . . .


Not sure if this development is a Good thing, or a Bad thing.

(for me, at least)


You see, i still have a significant stockpile of PR-base Bulbs.

:thinking:
_


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 8, 2012)

too much plastic in there to get me excited. If its some kind of HIGH melting temp material then, Hmm OK... could make for a nice affordable 1185 build.


----------



## Old-Lumens (Jun 8, 2012)

Quest4fire said:


> Yet another collaboration between engineering and marketing to control more of residual sales. If you sell a flashlight and most people only buy a couple of them a life time, and the only thing that really wears out/ gets replaced is the bulb... Make more expensive, highly specialized bulbs of which you are the only supplier. Pretty slick, huh?


 Yes, the american way...

It doesn't make a lot of sense for Maglite to switch to Bi-pin. I mean, they are switching to LED so why would they bother with Bi-pin? LED will be where they go in the future, (wether they like it or not), My local Lowes is switching to all LED Maglites and so is my local Wal-Mart. Once chains like this switch to LED, Maglite will have to give up the incan end of it. It just does not seem to make any sense why they would switch? I mean, I don't care as long as incan 2D maglites don't go up in price, as I only buy them to mod them. I will miss the incans when they are gone, cause they are the cheapest mod out there, but bi-pin? Huh...


----------



## Illum (Jun 8, 2012)

kramer5150 said:


> If its some kind of HIGH melting temp material then, Hmm OK... could make for a nice affordable 1185 build.



Not likely, there would be no way D cell batteries can create any amount of heat where a conventional miniature bi-pin would warrant the need for a high temp ceramic socket... and especially not from Maglite.


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply guys, I've been busy with work.




Illum said:


> Given the dramatic in reduction in filament length its going to be much easier to collimate into a dot... but as seen on minimags I think flood mode is still going to look very crappy



6D beam ~36"

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/from phone/IMAG0298.jpg

NEW 4D beam ~36"

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/from phone/IMAG0297.jpg

The odd "wing" is nowhere near as bad as it was with the original style PR bulbs, but it's still *slightly* there, which I attribute to the focus post tweaking the bulb pedestal slightly.

Flood is garbage, as usual for Mags.



jabe1 said:


> OK, who's gonna melt one first?!!



I'd melt it, but I'm probably gonna use it until it burns out, and upgrade it afterwards. Maybe when it burns out, I'll melt it for ya.




Quest4fire said:


> Yet another collaboration between engineering and marketing to control more of residual sales. If you sell a flashlight and most people only buy a couple of them a life time, and the only thing that really wears out/ gets replaced is the bulb... Make more expensive, highly specialized bulbs of which you are the only supplier. Pretty slick, huh?



G4 pins aren't too difficult to find. They're also smaller, which means smaller packaging, and less storage space needed for the same amount of bulbs. It's actually a smart idea in a way.




Illum said:


> well, the maglites at my Home Depot still uses PR lamps.




This one was from Amazon, and it was the "Display Box" version. $20 shipped with Prime.


----------



## Illum (Jun 9, 2012)

bstrickler said:


> 6D beam ~36"
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/from phone/IMAG0298.jpg
> 
> ...



:huh2: :huh:  :thinking: 
Is this Mag's version of a football beam? :lolsign:
Slight increase in intensity is a good thing though


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 9, 2012)

Illum said:


> :huh2: :huh:  :thinking:
> Is this Mag's version of a football beam? :lolsign:
> Slight increase in intensity is a good thing though



Not quite sure what you mean (I just woke up), but you know how when the Mags were in "spot" mode, the beam wasnt totally round, there was a slight "tail", like a comet (simplest analogy I can think of)? That doesn't really exist anymore, in the 4D G4 pin version. The 6D is a slight "Asian eye", or "cats eye" look to the beam (to be more PC).


----------



## Techjunkie (Jun 9, 2012)

I could be mistaken, but it looks to me from the pics that Mag's motivation for designing this bi-pin socket holder was also to allow them to use a single switch with the same post for both LED and incan lights. It looks to me like the bi-pin socket rises higher out of the post than the LED module, so the incan reflector can be used, but the design of the post in the pics looks very much like the rebel/xpe LED Mag D posts. Can anyone confirm? (Not sure why I'd care though, I always cut the post off anyway, and it's not like there are good upgrade drop-ins for the LED post anyway.)


----------



## PCC (Jun 9, 2012)

Are you suggesting that Mag is returning to the days of old where the only difference between their incan and their LED models was nothing more than a bulb or LED drop-in?


----------



## Illum (Jun 9, 2012)

bstrickler said:


> Not quite sure what you mean (I just woke up), but you know how when the Mags were in "spot" mode, the beam wasnt totally round, there was a slight "tail", like a comet (simplest analogy I can think of)? That doesn't really exist anymore, in the 4D G4 pin version. The 6D is a slight "Asian eye", or "cats eye" look to the beam (to be more PC).



ahh, I understand now, haven't touched a real mag in years. I was just being sarcastic about the oval beam being closed to that of surefires, where the beam is not completely round but oval. :candle:



PCC said:


> Are you suggesting that Mag is returning to the days of old where the only difference between their incan and their LED models was nothing more than a bulb or LED drop-in?



Possible, I have heard of comments from nonflashaholics [using non-Maglite products] about how "irritating" cool white LEDs are when used outdoors as the tint washes out everything... its plausible to suggest Maglite intends to give their customers the freedom of using either or without the possibility of its customers using [non-proprietary] PR lamps


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 10, 2012)

Illum said:


> ahh, I understand now, haven't touched a real mag in years. I was just being sarcastic about the oval beam being closed to that of surefires, where the beam is not completely round but oval. :candle:
> 
> 
> 
> Possible, I have heard of comments from nonflashaholics [using non-Maglite products] about how "irritating" cool white LEDs are when used outdoors as the tint washes out everything... its plausible to suggest Maglite intends to give their customers the freedom of using either or without the possibility of its customers using [non-proprietary] PR lamps





I misread it as "football team", thats why i was confused.

None of my 4 incan Surefires have had an oval beam, but then again, they all ran P60 lamps.


Your second statement would make sense. Maybe they went to G4's, because they may be more efficient in general than PR bases? Or possibly in the quantities they buy, G4's are cheaper (far less metal in a G4 than a PR). I'm just guessing, because incans aren't my specialty.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 10, 2012)

What does this mean for my ROP host? What spares should I squirrel away in the attic? Entire last-generation PR host?


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 11, 2012)

Chrontius said:


> What does this mean for my ROP host? What spares should I squirrel away in the attic? Entire last-generation PR host?



The new styles will work with the PR-base bulbs, if you bore out the retaining collar with a dremel or file.


----------



## Techjunkie (Jun 11, 2012)

PCC said:


> Are you suggesting that Mag is returning to the days of old where the only difference between their incan and their LED models was nothing more than a bulb or LED drop-in?



Not quite. I assume that the reflectors are still different. I was merely suggesting that from a manufacturing standpoint, it's cheaper to manufacture one D series switch than two. _If I'm right, _you would be able to switch between LED and incan in the same host by swapping reflectors and bi-pin holder / LED module.

Now that I think more about it, the flute on the reflectors would have to be the same for both to operate the same focus mechanism, so, either I'm completely wrong, or the reflector has changed too.


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 11, 2012)

Techjunkie said:


> Not quite. I assume that the reflectors are still different. I was merely suggesting that from a manufacturing standpoint, it's cheaper to manufacture one D series switch than two. _If I'm right, _you would be able to switch between LED and incan in the same host by swapping reflectors and bi-pin holder / LED module.
> 
> Now that I think more about it, the flute on the reflectors would have to be the same for both to operate the same focus mechanism, so, either I'm completely wrong, or the reflector has changed too.



Reflector and switch towers are totally different.

Switch towers
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/all from phone/IMAG0303.jpg


----------



## PCC (Jun 12, 2012)

Techjunkie said:


> Not quite. I assume that the reflectors are still different. I was merely suggesting that from a manufacturing standpoint, it's cheaper to manufacture one D series switch than two. _If I'm right, _you would be able to switch between LED and incan in the same host by swapping reflectors and bi-pin holder / LED module.
> 
> Now that I think more about it, the flute on the reflectors would have to be the same for both to operate the same focus mechanism, so, either I'm completely wrong, or the reflector has changed too.


You know, you might be onto something there. If Mag standardizes on the current MagLED flashlight as a model and just made a new pill piece that replaces the LED module and nothing else using those bi-pin bulbs then we would have come full circle with the classic MagLites. Ease of manufacturing and simplified inventory are both wins for any manufacturer.


----------



## Techjunkie (Jun 15, 2012)

bstrickler said:


> Reflector and switch towers are totally different.
> 
> Switch towers
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/all%20from%20phone/IMAG0303.jpg



I stand corrected.



PCC said:


> You know, you might be onto something there. If Mag standardizes on the current MagLED flashlight as a model and just made a new pill piece that replaces the LED module and nothing else using those bi-pin bulbs then we would have come full circle with the classic MagLites. Ease of manufacturing and simplified inventory are both wins for any manufacturer.



bstrickler has debunked that theory with the pic linked to above.

If Maglite is commited to continuing to offer an incan version of their D-cell lights for those in the general public to whom LED lights are unappealing (and I infer from this development that they are), then I suppose that these are welcome changes, provided that the incan lights and replacement bulbs are as affordable and accessible as their predecessors. Personally, I gut and mod all the Mags I buy, so my Mag purchases will be based exclusively on price. I'm not holding my breath waiting for Maglite to release an empty host, DIY, kit version for $5 less than the incan version, so here's hoping that this improvement to the incan won't bump it's price up, or the only $15 Mag 2Ds to be had will be from home improvement giants between Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## PCC (Jun 15, 2012)

Techjunkie said:


> bstrickler has debunked that theory with the pic linked to above.


Yes, I know, but, if they want to they can easily drop their existing incandescent model line and replace it with a newer version that is based on the MagLED, but, with a bi-pin socket instead of the LED module as seen in bstrickler's photo.


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 15, 2012)

Techjunkie said:


> If Maglite is commited to continuing to offer an incan version of their D-cell lights for those in the general public to whom LED lights are unappealing (and I infer from this development that they are), then I suppose that these are welcome changes, provided that the incan lights and replacement bulbs are as affordable and accessible as their predecessors. Personally, I gut and mod all the Mags I buy, so my Mag purchases will be based exclusively on price. I'm not holding my breath waiting for Maglite to release an empty host, DIY, kit version for $5 less than the incan version, so here's hoping that this improvement to the incan won't bump it's price up, or the only $15 Mag 2Ds to be had will be from home improvement giants between Thanksgiving and Christmas.



I doubt it will raise the price at all, because of how cheap you can get G4 bulbs. Heck, you can get an LED G4 bi-pin low power LED bulb for cheap (or make your own). The "expensive" part would be the PR to G4 adapter. In the quantities they make them, I bet its under 10 cents for the bulb and adapter.


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 15, 2012)

PCC said:


> Yes, I know, but, if they want to they can easily drop their existing incandescent model line and replace it with a newer version that is based on the MagLED, but, with a bi-pin socket instead of the LED module as seen in bstrickler's photo.




Now that you mention that, I think thats probably their plans. They are provbably using up their supply of incan towers, and are stockpiling adapters for their LED towers while using up the excess, so they only need one setup for making towers, and one for making incan adapters. Not very cost effeective to make 2 different towers, when one type will do.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 19, 2012)

This _could_ mean all the new incan hosts are absurdly well-heat-sinked, as the LEDs would have to be. 

While good heat-sinking is par for the course in LED builds, I've yet to see any incan build with the Elektrolumens one-pound copper slug for a heat sink (for example).


----------



## Motumoyo (Jun 27, 2012)

The latest news / persuasive marketing analysis / solid high-tech information / solid high-tech information.


----------



## broadgage (Jun 29, 2012)

Illum said:


> ehh... 4D lamp, so 6V... I have a hunch Marantz lamp part # IN1006301 *6.3V 40MA** Bi-Pin *will fit



I dont think that those lamps would be suitable for flashlights, in most circumstances.
Note that the current is only 40ma, suggesting pilot or indicator lamps, not useful sources of illumination.

Presuming that the lamps fit, they would work but give an exceedingly dim light, Made dimmer still by being under run a bit.
On alkaline D cells the battery run time would be 400 to 500 hours or several weeks of 24/7 operation.
Possibly useful in some long term survival situation such as a fall out shelter. The minimal output would suffice in familiar suroundings with dark adapted eyes.


----------



## Benson (Jun 29, 2012)

So, these bulbs are known as MagnumStar II and are (or will be) offered as a conversion kit for PR Mags, with a PR-bipin adapter:
See http://flashlightsunlimited.com/magbulbs.htm




Which raises two questions...

1. With a mica disk cut to fit (as used in the classic 1160 MagCharger upgrade), doesn't this make the 3xLi-ion Mag85 even more ridiculously easy than ever? Still need a metal reflector, but since Litho123 sells all of 1185+reflector+heatshield, it's a single order, and under $40. (Plus batteries to suit -- 26500s for 2D or 26650/32650 for 3D.) I could almost see this pushing the ROP right out of the market.

2. The Magnum Star II is a G4 (0.7mm pins, 4mm spacing) base -- but MR16s are GX5.3 (1.5mm pins, 5.3mm spacing). I wonder whether either the MSII PR-adapter or the speculated newstyle-LED-like version can be persuaded to accept these? If so, that's even easier, since they bring their own reflector and have minimal heat coming out the bottom...

OK, at least the PR-adapter looks unlikely -- I think the contacts are cylindrical rather than two flat springs -- but hard to say without one in hand. Still, wouldn't it be hilarious if Mag, with all their silly anti-mod stance, accidentally made 4-cell MR16 mods dead easy?


----------



## Illum (Jun 29, 2012)

broadgage said:


> I dont think that those lamps would be suitable for flashlights, in most circumstances.



Well, no. you are correct. I was merely making a point that these lamps are not proprietary such that there are vendors marketing lamps having identical pin pitches  The guy a couple posts before me thought Maglites made the change so that customers must buy from Mag Instruments simply because the lamps were proprietary :green:


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 29, 2012)

Benson said:


> So, these bulbs are known as MagnumStar II and are (or will be) offered as a conversion kit for PR Mags, with a PR-bipin adapter:
> See http://flashlightsunlimited.com/magbulbs.htm
> 
> 
> ...



Cue the cold sweat. 



Benson said:


> 2. The Magnum Star II is a G4 (0.7mm pins, 4mm spacing) base -- but MR16s are GX5.3 (1.5mm pins, 5.3mm spacing). I wonder whether either the MSII PR-adapter or the speculated newstyle-LED-like version can be persuaded to accept these? If so, that's even easier, since they bring their own reflector and have minimal heat coming out the bottom...
> 
> OK, at least the PR-adapter looks unlikely -- I think the contacts are cylindrical rather than two flat springs -- but hard to say without one in hand. Still, wouldn't it be hilarious if Mag, with all their silly anti-mod stance, accidentally made 4-cell MR16 mods dead easy?



Oh my, this won't be the Age of Aquarius, it will be the Age of Polaris. (Was that mod named after one of the Polaris rockets, or the star they were named after?)


----------



## Quest4fire (Jun 30, 2012)

> Well, no. you are correct. I was merely making a point that these lamps are not proprietary such that there are vendors marketing lamps having identical pin pitches  The guy a couple posts before me thought Maglites made the change so that customers must buy from Mag Instruments simply because the lamps were proprietary :green:



Well, yes, and the vast majority of purchasers _will_ buy replacement bulbs from Maglite. Mag Instuments does not care about a tiny, insignificant number of purchasers who are capable of finding appropriate bulbs with the proper pin configuration. PR bulbs are available _everywhere, from _various manufacturers/distributors. Try going to the local grocery store, Walmart, Target, Home depot, Lowes, etc. and finding the right bi-pin bulb, other than the one displayed conveniently beside the _other_ Maglite products. Sorry, flashaholics don't count. Joe schmoe Maglite purchasers were who this flashlight was designed for. _Not us._ Mag Instruments will pull in in excess of *five hundred million dollars *this year. At any given time there are less than a hundred or so CPF'ers viewing "Incandescent flashlights", "Homemade and Modified Lights Discussion", etc. Get it now? My point wasn't weather an enterprising flashaholic with a vast fund of flashlight related knowledge could source a replacement bulb from somewhere else, but would the other 99 point whatever percent of Maglite purchasers even bother trying. Mag instruments already has the answer. Hence the new design. In this sense they are essentially proprietary. Mag Knows its customer base and it isn't us. They spend a ton of money making sure they market to their base. It's easy to get tunnel vision when you hang out on a flashlight forum. :shrug:

Quest AKA "The Guy"

P.S. I wish I had a really cool nickname, like threadkiller. It _Rocks_!


----------



## Illum (Jul 2, 2012)

Quest4fire said:


> P.S. I wish I had a really cool nickname, like threadkiller. It _Rocks_!



Beamhead put that there over a largely overblown dispute on cpfchat, to date I have not figured out how to take it off. It was added to my user name around the same time he discovered his crabs...


----------



## Quest4fire (Jul 3, 2012)

> Beamhead put that there over a largely overblown dispute on cpfchat, to date I have not figured out how to take it off. It was added to my user name around the same time he discovered his crabs...



Oh yeah, I remember that thread. Just as funny today as it was back then! :laughing:


----------



## Illum (Jul 12, 2012)

Just checked the local home depot today, these "new" Maglites have not arrived yet


----------



## dlrflyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, these have already invaded my Wally Worlds already. Some older PR based still remain, but these are getting replaced fast. I'll be sure to squirrel a few away before it is too late.


----------



## Empire (Aug 20, 2012)

bstrickler said:


> I just ordered a 4D mag to have cut down by Jesus, and look at what I found upon opening the package!
> 
> They now use a bi-pin bulb! Anyone know what size?
> 
> ...


HOLY SHI........NGLES, Yes Shingles


----------



## yellow (Aug 21, 2012)

of course it makes not much sense to just guess, 
but that bulb HOLDER benson linked in post #40 _seems_ to be from the same material the holders of 12 V Bi-Pins are made

means: *burn that thing, it will not melt*

--> 3D w. rechargeables and Stinger bulb, or something like this ...


----------



## fivemega (Aug 21, 2012)

yellow said:


> 3D w. rechargeables and Stinger bulb, or something like this ...


*Stinger and Strion bulbs are not G4 and won't fit in mentioned bi-pin bulb holder.
You can possibly use G4 M*gCharger bulb with 5 NiMH "C" cells in 4D M*g or overdrive same bulb in 2D M*g and 2x18650  * :twothumbs


----------



## H-Man (Sep 19, 2012)

It dosn't look to be a G4 bulb. I tried it, the pins are way too close to be G4.


----------



## DaveG (Oct 10, 2012)

Just picked up the retrofit 2-c-d kit at Lowes,under $3.00.


----------



## The_Driver (Oct 23, 2012)

Has anyone seen the retrofit kit for 3-cell maglites yet?


----------



## snakebite (Oct 26, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> Has anyone seen the retrofit kit for 3-cell maglites yet?



or the bulbs for 4d?
might be great replacements for the doublebarrels.


----------



## PCC (Oct 27, 2012)

While doing a search for the specifications for the Minimag bulbs I found a website that sells the MagnumStar II bulbs for two, three, four, five, and six cell MagLites. The MagnumStar bulbs for the six cell Mag is rated at 178 lumens.


----------



## The_Driver (Oct 27, 2012)

PCC said:


> While doing a search for the specifications for the Minimag bulbs I found a website that sells the MagnumStar II bulbs for two, three, four, five, and six cell MagLites. The MagnumStar bulbs for the six cell Mag is rated at 178 lumens.



Do they actually have the ones for 3 cells available? I also found a website, but it says that they will start being available next year...


----------



## PCC (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking at the site I found again, all of the bulbs except the 3-cell are available now. The 3-cell is expected Q1 of 2013.


----------



## The_Driver (Oct 28, 2012)

PCC said:


> Looking at the site I found again, all of the bulbs except the 3-cell are available now. The 3-cell is expected Q1 of 2013.



Thanks, thats what I thought. I've been to that site, they have all the older bulbs too...


----------



## Admiralgrey (Nov 20, 2012)

I just stuffed a 2 cell bulb into a 2AA minimag with no modification save boring the reflector out. Drawing .76A off two mostly charged NiMH's this is a pretty nice improvement over the regular bulbs. This would be exciting with a 6 cell and a couple 14500s!

Overall I'm pleased with the new offerings. They are much easier to center too because one can just noodge the bulb instead of bending a PR base.


----------



## darkknightlight (Nov 28, 2012)

Is the larger bulb able to be focused at all by the minimag reflector? I agree, I'd really like to do this with a 6 cell bulb as well, but I would be concerned that the added heat would melt the plastic reflector... can you (or anyone else) weigh in on that?



Admiralgrey said:


> I just stuffed a 2 cell bulb into a 2AA minimag with no modification save boring the reflector out. Drawing .76A off two mostly charged NiMH's this is a pretty nice improvement over the regular bulbs. This would be exciting with a 6 cell and a couple 14500s!
> 
> Overall I'm pleased with the new offerings. They are much easier to center too because one can just noodge the bulb instead of bending a PR base.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Nov 29, 2012)

Admiralgrey said:


> I just stuffed a 2 cell bulb into a 2AA minimag with no modification save boring the reflector out. Drawing .76A off two mostly charged NiMH's this is a pretty nice improvement over the regular bulbs. This would be exciting with a 6 cell and a couple 14500s!
> 
> Overall I'm pleased with the new offerings. They are much easier to center too because one can just noodge the bulb instead of bending a PR base.



That's a great idea. But for more powerfull mods: isn't the new Mag socket made out of plastics? Meaning you still need to replace it....


----------



## Admiralgrey (Dec 5, 2012)

Darkknightlight, focusing requires ~ 9/10 of a turn as opposed to ~ 2/3. The hotspot is only a shade larger than that of a minimag bulb, due to the very short coiled section of filament in the new bulb. These pups give the minimag bulb a good spanking in throw!


jcv, Unless a metal reflector was proquired I doubt this setup would be okay for more than a minute or two. Under the logic that the new mag bipin sockets are also plastic, I think the socket would be fine. 
I suppose a 3 cell bipin (when available) could be used in a 1x14500 shorty without much fear of melting.


----------



## darkknightlight (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! Incidentally, i tried to do this this morning, and found that the new bulb pins are much farther apart than the standard mini mag bulb pins. Did you bend the pins on your bulb in order to fit it into the holder?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YZ250Fox (Dec 5, 2012)

Good to know Maglite updated their incan series of lights. However I would like to see them make more LED lights.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Dec 6, 2012)

Yep, the pins had to bent in at the base, then kinked midway down to keep the bulb in place. The pin holes on my light may have also become slightly enlarged due to previously inserting 5mm led's using the same method.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Dec 6, 2012)

Admiralgrey said:


> Darkknightlight, focusing requires ~ 9/10 of a turn as opposed to ~ 2/3. The hotspot is only a shade larger than that of a minimag bulb, due to the very short coiled section of filament in the new bulb. These pups give the minimag bulb a good spanking in throw!
> 
> 
> jcv, Unless a metal reflector was proquired I doubt this setup would be okay for more than a minute or two. Under the logic that the new mag bipin sockets are also plastic, I think the socket would be fine.
> I suppose a 3 cell bipin (when available) could be used in a 1x14500 shorty without much fear of melting.



??? It's nice that there is a bi-pin socket in the new Mags, but since it's plastics, it probably wouldn't hold anything over 10W. For example: I don't think it's going to stay in a solid state when using a WA1185. Of course there still is the need to use a metal reflector when using high-power bulbs, but one would still need to mod the socket. And I have no idea how one would do that. With the PR mags it was just putting in an PR > bi pin socket.


----------



## darkknightlight (Dec 25, 2012)

So I recently purchased one of these new 2d mags, and decided I had time to play around with it today. I discovered two potentially useful things about the new bi-pin bulb holder:
1. the streamlight tl-3 bulb fits the holder nicely and focuses with the stock reflector as well. I'm not sure how it will hold up to the heat produced, but I would think that overdriven at 8.4 volts (2x li-ion or 6 nimh?) it is just a hair over 10 watts and so should not do too much damage to the plastic internals.
2. my 5mm Nichia GS leds fit with minimal filing of the led legs. With 2 new D cells, this puts off what looks like 15-20 lumens, and is tightly focused in the big mag head. This combination also should run for along time, given that the amp draw is probably in the neighborhood of 50ma.

hopefully this info is useful to others as well!
Merry Christmas


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 28, 2013)

This weekend i stuffed one of the new bi pin 5 cell bulbs into my minimag incan, and opened up the plastic reflector so the bulb would fit. I also put in a mineral glass lens. I'm running it off of two 14500s, and its awesome! My untrained eye says its at least as bright as my lumens factory eo-4 on an imr 18650. I've only run it for two minutes at a time, but so far no deformation of the plastic bulb holder or reflector... I'm hoping that since it is running at less than ten Watts, the plastic parts will be able to handle the extra heat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 28, 2013)

This development seems really lame.


----------



## 1pt21 (Jan 31, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> This development seems really lame.



Please explain... What other manufactures are upgrading their Incan line of products???


----------



## kbark (Jan 31, 2013)

darkknightlight said:


> This weekend i stuffed one of the new bi pin 5 cell bulbs into my minimag incan, I'm running it off of two 14500s, and its awesome!



Nice to hear! Where did you find the 5 cell bulb? I stuffed a 2 cell bulb into one with 2 eneloops and it was just "ok".


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 31, 2013)

kbark said:


> Nice to hear! Where did you find the 5 cell bulb? I stuffed a 2 cell bulb into one with 2 eneloops and it was just "ok".



I ordered one of the new 'kits' from zbattery. Something else interesting (and I apologize if I'm repeating something from earlier in the thread) is that the bulbs are rated for more output according to flashlights unlimited. I don't know if this is true or not, but I can't think of a good reason why it wouldn't be. The new two cell is rated for 27-30 lumens as opposed to 19ish. The new 5 cell bulb is rated for 151 lumens as opposed to the 113 of krypton.

My next project will be figuring out how to install the bulb holder into an led minimag. I'm curious to see how the deeper reflector effects the beam of the 5 cell bulb. Plus, the led reflector has a larger opening, so it does not need to be bored out.

Regarding this being a lame change... I don't know. Those of us that have a stockpile of PR bulbs to burn also have PR based switches to burn them in. Bi-pin hotwires still need a better socket and metal reflector, so the changes that have to be made to the light remain the same. Unless I missed something about the construction of the switch being totally different.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Jan 31, 2013)

darkknightlight said:


> This weekend i stuffed one of the new bi pin 5 cell bulbs into my minimag incan, and opened up the plastic reflector so the bulb would fit. I also put in a mineral glass lens. I'm running it off of two 14500s, and its awesome! My untrained eye says its at least as bright as my lumens factory eo-4 on an imr 18650. I've only run it for two minutes at a time, but so far no deformation of the plastic bulb holder or reflector... I'm hoping that since it is running at less than ten Watts, the plastic parts will be able to handle the extra heat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Yay, its finally been done!! Thanks for being the guinea pig out on the bleeding edge of possibility! 
Does it still throw well with the larger filament?
As for the led reflector; its focus point is at the very bottom, so you would loose a lot of light when focused. There are plenty of aluminum reflectors that would fit in a minimag, but unfortunately I have yet to find one designed for an incan. Perhaps a heavy orange peel led reflector would wash out the donut hole before the bulb was lowered all the way to focus.


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 31, 2013)

Admiralgrey said:


> Yay, its finally been done!! Thanks for being the guinea pig out on the bleeding edge of possibility!
> Does it still throw well with the larger filament?
> As for the led reflector; its focus point is at the very bottom, so you would loose a lot of light when focused. There are plenty of aluminum reflectors that would fit in a minimag, but unfortunately I have yet to find one designed for an incan. Perhaps a heavy orange peel led reflector would wash out the donut hole before the bulb was lowered all the way to focus.



No problem, I'm happy to be a guinea pig! The throw is...different. It puts a lot of light out front, but I find that the focus is much more sensitive to changes in distance. When changing what I am lighting up from 10 feet to maybe 23 feet, I have to refocus to get the best hotspot. Thing is, the filament is so much larger in a 5 cell bulb than in the tiny 2AA bulb that the hotspot is just massive in comparison. The other cool part is the amount of spill in the beam; with the original bulb, you got a white-ish spot the size of a fist on the wall. With this bulb, you get a super white spot the size of a dinner platter on the wall, along with a spillbeam that illuminates everything within a 3 foot radius of the hotspot. So back to the throw question; yes it still throws, but more as a result of how much light is being put out. Regarding having to retune the focus, unless I'm just looking at beam quality on a white wall I'm hard pressed to see that the beam is a little unfocused outside.


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 31, 2013)

Kaidomain has metal mag reflectors for bulbs. Both in smo and in op. They come with a removeable cam. Search on the website for "KD M*g OP reflector"


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 31, 2013)

Is it true that you can lift the bi-pin base out and underneath is a PR socket still? The retrofit kits would seem to indicate this. If so this moves from lame to good for flexibility.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Jan 31, 2013)

The_Driver said:


> Kaidomain has metal mag reflectors for bulbs. Both in smo and in op. They come with a removeable cam. Search on the website for "KD M*g OP reflector"



Hmm, I think you may be referring to the reflectors for C and D lights unfortunately. 



EscapeVelocity said:


> Is it true that you can lift the bi-pin base out and underneath is a PR socket still? The retrofit kits would seem to indicate this. If so this moves from lame to good for flexibility.



This is indeed true, the collar however would have to filed out / swapped to allow most PR bulbs thru. 

Overall I'm pleased with the new maglite bulbs, and hope that this is a commitment to keeping their incan line around.


----------



## FSt (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anybody know where to buy single spare bulbs without that socket? Is there already a own Maglite spare part number for this new xenon bulb?


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 1, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> This development seems really lame.





1pt21 said:


> Please explain... What other manufactures are upgrading their Incan line of products???




Glad to see this thread turn in a _*POSITIVE*_ direction... 

*Haters please troll elsewhere... 
*
Awesome revelation that these can be fitted into MM's.. Never would've thought it myself!

If anything I was thinking of a TL-3 or a Strion bulb into the new bi-pin socket in a 2-3D.


Thanks for the contributions, lets keep em' coming!!!!


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 5, 2013)

Dang it!! I was running my 5-cell equipped minimag tonight for approximately 5 minutes...and the reflector started to deform. It looks like the bulb holder assembly is still intact though. Needless to say, I am disappointed; I was really liking the thinner form factor than my typical 6P edc. So now I'm hooked on figuring out a way to make this work. I was thinking I might be able to scavenge part of the bulb holder assembly from the retrofit kits to use in the minimag, but then I am still stuck on the reflector. Anyone got any ideas? I remember reading a thread stating that the Mcr-18 (?) reflector will drop into the mini, but is designed around an led so probably isn't the best choice. Any other ideas, or should I just keep a healthy stock of minimag reflectors on hand? Perhaps I need to just post a WTB for the Auroralite kit.

edit: YES!!! On a much closer look, it appears that my semi-shoddy boring of the reflector somehow came in contact with the bulb (sorry for my premature rant above). It appears that had it not touched the bulb, everything probably would have been undamaged for a little while longer. And the bulb holder does still appear to be completely intact. It makes me wonder how this compares in brightness to the tl-3 bulb in the Auroralite.


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 6, 2013)

Tonight's minimag update after 5 more minutes of use:

The bulb holder that sits directly atop the batteries has nearly zero deformation.
The bored out retaining ring looks like wax, and it made contact with the base of the reflector.
The base of the reflector has completely deformed, and the fins no longer are able to provide pressure on the retaining ring to turn the light off.
The bulb opening of the reflector has completely melted around the bulb, and there appears to be no way to even get the bulb out without damaging it.

The only good news is that I've probably put close to an hour of run time on the bulb in short bursts over the past week, and there is no visual blackening.

Time to do a WTB for an Auroralite methinks, unless anyone has suggestions for another approach I can take...


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 8, 2013)

darkknightlight said:


> Tonight's minimag update after 5 more minutes of use:
> 
> The bulb holder that sits directly atop the batteries has nearly zero deformation.
> The bored out retaining ring looks like wax, and it made contact with the base of the reflector.
> ...



Wonder how it would work out in a full sized mag (C-D cell)..

Esp the TL-3. Hmmm...


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 8, 2013)

1pt21 said:


> Wonder how it would work out in a full sized mag (C-D cell)..
> 
> Esp the TL-3. Hmmm...



My totally subjective response is that the plastic in the new socket and retrofit kits seems a little more robust than the plastic used in the minimag. Also, since the bulb opening is so much larger, the reflector may not deform as well. And even though the legs of the TL-3 bulb are a little shorter than the maglite bulbs, it still fits and functions just fine.


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 8, 2013)

darkknightlight said:


> My totally subjective response is that the plastic in the new socket and retrofit kits seems a little more robust than the plastic used in the minimag. Also, since the bulb opening is so much larger, the reflector may not deform as well. And even though the legs of the TL-3 bulb are a little shorter than the maglite bulbs, it still fits and functions just fine.



Well, looks like it's time to order up some more TL-3 bulbs. All of mine are currently installed in FM sockets (RIP..) and Scorpions :candle:


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 8, 2013)

1pt21 said:


> Well, looks like it's time to order up some more TL-3 bulbs. All of mine are currently installed in FM sockets (RIP..) and Scorpions :candle:



I'd try one out first to make sure the plastic socket can handle the extra heat before ordering a bunch of them  i thought the minimag could handle it and...whoops!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bridgman (Feb 16, 2013)

I picked up one of the new bulb kits for my 2C incan Maglite with NiMH batteries. Promptly lost the old bulb so haven't done any real back-and-forth testing but seems to give a noticeable improvement in throw. Main change seems to be a smaller and more intense hotspot, but it also seems whiter with a bit more total output than the stock bulb. 

So far it seems well worth the $$. I can now clearly see the far side of a road ~200 feet from my house which just wasn't happening with the old bulb. 

There are at least a half dozen Maglites in the house so you'd think it would be easy to find an unmodified 2D for comparison, but no... they all have funny bulbs in them, most of them have upgraded reflectors, and for the life of me I can't remember which bulb is in which light any more...


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 22, 2013)

A 2D or 2C with a 5mm white LED stuck into this socket would make a great light that would have a runtime of about a year, putting out 0.1-5 lumens.


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 22, 2013)

I've had a 5mm nichia gs in my 2d for the last two months. It gets used as a night light about ten hours straight every night of the week. It puts off what looks like 10-15 lumens, and the batteries still read 1.48 volts each on my dmm. In addition, the big reflector can focus the light really well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 22, 2013)

I picked up a 4 cell retrofit kit with bulb at Home Depot. Gonna try it out in my 5D MagLite.


----------



## mesa232323 (Feb 26, 2013)

Today I cut down my first mag to install 1 AW 18650 3400mah cell and ran the stinger bulb for 20 minutes at all angles to try and melt the MagLite bi-pin holder. Here are the photos after the test. Mag holder still intact. I have a Strion bulb on its way and will conduct the test later this week.





[/URL] IMG_3167 by flashaholic1, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/URL] IMG_3170 by flashaholic1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome!!! Thanks for doing some possibly destructive tests of the new equipment!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ampdude (Feb 26, 2013)

bridgman said:


> they all have funny bulbs in them, most of them have upgraded reflectors, and for the life of me I can't remember which bulb is in which light any more...



Sounds like my Surefires! (except for the reflectors)


----------



## mesa232323 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ran a Strion bulb in the MagLight brand bi-pin holder for 30 minutes doing a tail stand, laying flat and standing on the head for a stress test. I did smell a slight burning smell after I removed the Mag head, but nothing was discolored, deformed or damaged in the process. Note: I ran the stinger bulb in the stock reflector without melting. # [I

This bulb is not meant for this holder but it does work, notice the bend in the pins to fit.
MG]

 IMG_3180 by flashaholic1, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/URL] IMG_3184 by flashaholic1, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/URL] IMG_3179 by flashaholic1, on Flickr[/IMG]

Compared to a WA1185 bulb. Yeah that's not gonna work!



[/URL] IMG_3187 by flashaholic1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 28, 2013)

Eeeeeeexcelent. Thank you for all of the useful info and stress tests fellas.

*PLEASE *keep it coming, I've got some ideas in mind once I finally order up some bulbs...

This upgrade seems to be exciting for only a few of us, but count me in as one!


----------



## El Camino (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a 2-D Mag that originally had the Luxeon LED, but PR bulbs work in it. I saw one of these new bulbs at Lowe's for less than $3, so I figured I'd give it a shot. I have misplaced the PR bulb that came in the tailcap, but this is quite bright. It has a pleasant tint, and excellent color rendition, being an incan bulb. I nudged the bulb in the holder a few times and got it centered pretty well, though I think I may be able to center it a bit more. It actually throws quite well. I'm not sure if it's the tint, but it seems to throw further than the Luxeon LED. I also have the Terralux LED, which is a bit brighter than the Luxeon. I think the Terralux LED is certainly brighter than this, but the new incan seems to throw further. It may be a percieved throw as the spot has a really bright center.

It doesn't compare to the Cree XP-E 2-D Mag, though, which is far brighter and has good throw, but I like them both. I'm glad Mag is offering new incan bulbs. I love LED's but lately I've been appreciating good incans more and more.

Maybe they will upgrade their Minimag bulbs. I bought an new incan Mini-mag with no intention of converting it to LED. I just wanted a "classic" Mini-mag. I'm not sure why, but there is something comforting about it.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 28, 2013)

So these things can take some heat?

I picked up a 4 Cell Kit and will try it in the 5D MagLite with D Cell Alkalines.


----------



## JCD (Mar 1, 2013)

El Camino said:


> I love LED's but lately I've been appreciating good incans more and more.



Yes. They both have their place. I'd hate to have only one emitter type or the other.


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 2, 2013)

Quest4fire said:


> Yet another collaboration between engineering and marketing to control more of residual sales. If you sell a flashlight and most people only buy a couple of them a life time, and the only thing that really wears out/ gets replaced is the bulb... Make more expensive, highly specialized bulbs of which you are the only supplier. Pretty slick, huh?



Exactly what Gillette did years ago with razors. The old Gillette brass 'New', 'Tech', 'Fatboy', 'Slim Adjustable', and Super Speed all lasted a lifetime or two. And anyone's DE blades fit. So, they came up with the proprietary cartridge shaving system to make $$$.


----------



## FSt (Mar 3, 2013)

Are there still no news about where to buy single spare bulbs (Xenon Mag Num Star II)?


----------



## 1pt21 (Mar 5, 2013)

Quest4fire said:


> Yet another collaboration between engineering and marketing to control more of residual sales. If you sell a flashlight and most people only buy a couple of them a life time, and the only thing that really wears out/ gets replaced is the bulb... Make more expensive, highly specialized bulbs of which you are the only supplier. Pretty slick, huh?



While your statement may be partially correct, I disagree with the "highly specialized bulb" (it's a simple bi-pin bulb here, I mean there's really LESS to it than a PR flanged bulb). Also, more expensive? I got my kits (many of them LOL) from my local Home Depot priced at $2.99 each. That's one bulb and one holder. Honestly it seems cheaper to me than the ol' MagnumStar "upgrade" bulbs. 


I'll be honest though, I'm just happy that there's a company out there that is still upgrading their incan line (so my statements are admittedly most likely biased). It just happens to be a company as large as Mag.

At any rate, I'll be sure to stock up on enough of these bulbs to last me a long time while they are at this price.


----------



## StudFreeman (Mar 5, 2013)

FSt said:


> Are there still no news about where to buy single spare bulbs (Xenon Mag Num Star II)?



The Home Depot near me has 2 and 4 cell flavor in stock.


----------



## 1pt21 (Mar 11, 2013)

StudFreeman said:


> The Home Depot near me has 2 and 4 cell flavor in stock.



Same here.. There's got to be at least 25+ of each on the pegs nears the self checkout area where they sell their overpriced batteries and whatnot. Could not find any in the flashlight section ironically enough. 

My local HD has them priced at $2.99 each, very reasonable IMHO considering you're getting the bulb and bi-pin socket for that price. Not sure why people are complaining about the change, I've found this be to a nice upgrade for my various mag incan applications.

My current favorite setup is the 4-cell bi-pin upgrade in a 3-cell mag with a magcharger Nimh stick to overdrive it a bit and give me guilt-free lumens (beautiful white light with TONS of throw using a stock reflector). I'd rate it on par (with a bit better throw) to a SF P60 running on 2 CR123 primary's, at a fraction of the cost and about 3x to 4x the size LOL.

Next on deck is a TL-3 bulb in the stock mag socket with 2x 18650's in a 2d or 2c mag. This could be just what I've been waiting for (of course I'll throw in a metal reflector and glass lens I have laying around), here's to hoping the socket holds up to the heat :buddies:.

It's OK if not though, I have about a dozen of these on hand :thumbsup:

I will be sure to keep everyone updated once I finally order the bulbs and get going!!

*THANKS so much to everyone else that has contributed to this thread and posted their various setups and results!! I said it before and I'll say it again; you don't see many (if ANY) current flashlight manufactures upgrading their incan line. I'll take what I can get and be damn happy with whatever comes of it!!!!!!
*


----------



## 1pt21 (Mar 16, 2013)

mesa232323 said:


> Ran a Strion bulb in the MagLight brand bi-pin holder for 30 minutes doing a tail stand, laying flat and standing on the head for a stress test. I did smell a slight burning smell after I removed the Mag head, but nothing was discolored, deformed or damaged in the process. Note: I ran the stinger bulb in the stock reflector without melting.



Forgot to ask; what did you use to power the Strion bulb in your mag?? It's a single li-ion bulb, and the TL-3 can be ran on 2x li-ion (rechargeables of course), correct?? Can any RCR lithiums power the Stinger bulb? I see you used that as well, how'd you power that one??


Thanks again for all your helpful info, I'm finally getting around to placing a bulb order and want to make sure I order the correct ones for my battery configurations!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 16, 2013)

Regarding the Strion bulb, a three cell C, or D would run it very well; alkaline's or NiMh's. Would be slightly over driven with alkaline's for a few minutes as batteries sag. Would be perfect with NiMh's as voltage is essentially the same as one Li-Ion.

Bill


----------



## mesa232323 (Mar 16, 2013)

1pt21 said:


> Forgot to ask; what did you use to power the Strion bulb in your mag?? It's a single li-ion bulb, and the TL-3 can be ran on 2x li-ion (rechargeables of course), correct?? Can any RCR lithiums power the Stinger bulb? I see you used that as well, how'd you power that one??
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your helpful info, I'm finally getting around to placing a bulb order and want to make sure I order the correct ones for my battery configurations!
> ...



I ran the bulb off of 1 aw 18650. Anymore power and poof!


----------



## mesa232323 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Regarding the Strion bulb, a three cell C, or D would run it very well; alkaline's or NiMh's. Would be slightly over driven with alkaline's for a few minutes as batteries sag. Would be perfect with NiMh's as voltage is essentially the same as one Li-Ion.
> 
> Bill



Generally nimh sag a little more than, li-ion


----------



## novice (Mar 16, 2013)

I recently acquired an older 'pewter' 3 D-cell M*g and was bemoaning the fact that Fivemega (good god, I love his adapters) had never made a T-1.5 bi-pin bulb holder to utilize the reflector of the M*g, just so I could see how a Strion bulb would look in that configuration. How fortuitous, then, that M*g just changed their set-up, that CPF is here to tell me all about it, and that I can now try a Strion bulb with Bullseye Bill telling me that that is the perfect tube length.


----------



## fivemega (Mar 17, 2013)

mesa232323 said:


> Generally nimh sag a little more than, li-ion



*This statement is not true.

3 Eneloope AA will slightly overdrive the Strion bulb while single Li-Cobalt 18650 will drive it on spec. (Assuming both setups are healthy and correctly recharged).

Please note that, single IMR cell will also overdrive the Strion bulb while very small NiMH cells like 1/2AAA will sag more than larger cells such as AA , C or D.*


----------



## snakebite (Mar 24, 2013)

what is the pin spacing of these new bulbs?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 24, 2013)

See post 10.

Bill


----------



## 1pt21 (Mar 27, 2013)

mesa232323 said:


> I ran the bulb off of 1 aw 18650. Anymore power and poof!



Thought so, thanks for the info. Once again.....


----------



## novice (Apr 2, 2013)

I ran a Strion bulb in my older 3d M*g tonight on my dog walk, using a Kaidomain LOP reflector. The most efficient use of that adjustable 'focus' seemed to be simply trying to maximize hotspot. There was spill, but it is _extremely_ dim. The throw, however, is pretty good on what are probably weak coppertop alkalines, but it is a very narrow focus ('follow the bouncing ball'); even smaller than the E2DL head on a 2x18650 FM body that accompanied it, which surprised me. Not the most efficient flashlight configuration, but it was an enjoyable novelty to be using a Strion bulb in a M*g. Try to either slightly 'underbend' or 'overbend' the pins during installation, to maintain some sort of socket 'tension', since the bulb fell out once during setup. It can take some futzing to get the Strion bulb centered. I didn't run it long enough - only short bursts - to worry about overheating.


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's "ALL" dependant on your reflector. I've ran this bulb with FM LOP, FM SMO, FM 2" deep reflector, and modamag LOP reflectors, the FM SMO gives it a laser beam output and the modamag LOP camless reflector gives that bulb a beam similar to a stinger flashlight which is very desirable up to 25 feet.


----------



## Freax (Apr 22, 2013)

Confirmed here in regards to the bulb change with a Maglite 2C (non retail) ordered fresh from Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00002N6SJ/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Here is mine already modded with an alu reflector and borofloat lens (no cam, the cams on these cheapo alu reflectors RUIN the springs in these, so I removed my cam, the cheapo ones need about 1mm or 1.5mm shaved off them inorder to put less strain on the stock cam spring, I think I got mine from Kaidomain but not 100% sure.) , ain't she pretty? & cute??? 




I need to get some FM reflectors, the one of these in my Maglite 6D are starting to corrode and LIFT the shiny surface off of it, producing tiny little metal flakes.


































I'm not paticularly completely fond of the collet that holds the light bulb down, mine was SO tight that Ihad to get the vice grips out inorder to remove it, ontop of that putting it back over the thread was a mongrel, I had to push down /hard/ into the cam spring just to get it to start threading.

The incandescent lighting was brought to you by a 2AA Maglite Mini running off 2x NiMH Eneloops.


----------



## Freax (Apr 23, 2013)

Uh oh, has anyone else noticed this yet? The collet size has changed too, I only just noticed when I tried putting in a 6D globe into the 2C collet.

6D collet & 6D globe at top, 2C collet with 6D globe at bottom.


----------



## jkpq45 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep, my new 4D with the "new" incan bulb and white bipin socket was immediately "modded" with one of those $4 Rayovac 4-cell LED upgrades.

I had to shave down the dome on the Rayovac LED and open up the collet a bit to get the LED smashed into the stock tower.


----------



## FILIPPO (May 2, 2013)

what about mag num star xenon II bulbs??
are they worth the upgrade? .. I'm actually running the Xenon 1st gen. bulb (pr base) in my 6D and i find it very convenient... i have Medium stripple alluminium reflector and glass lens.. the beam is just perfect!!.. i repleced the ROP bulb in this light in order to be much more usable and always be ready running on alks..(truck light) but brighter with decent runtime is better considering that they are cheap..

sorry if this was discussed before in this thread but i couldn't find..


----------



## ampdude (May 2, 2013)

I purchased a 2D and three 4D's at Walmart the other night only to come back to this thread and realize they have the new bi-pin bulbs.

I think I have some xenon 1st gen in either 2 cell or 4 cell configuration laying around in my parts stash. I'm going to test them side by side when I have some time. I am a fan of the 1st gen Mag xenon bulbs, while some people say they have too much artifact, I think they are great and throw better than the stock krypton bulbs. They also are brighter and have a better color temperature.


----------



## FILIPPO (May 3, 2013)

ampdude said:


> I purchased a 2D and three 4D's at Walmart the other night only to come back to this thread and realize they have the new bi-pin bulbs.
> 
> I think I have some xenon 1st gen in either 2 cell or 4 cell configuration laying around in my parts stash. I'm going to test them side by side when I have some time. I am a fan of the 1st gen Mag xenon bulbs, while some people say they have too much artifact, I think they are great and throw better than the stock krypton bulbs. They also are brighter and have a better color temperature.



I definitely agree.. it's also true that they have a lot of artifacts with the stock reflector (just as the krypton one IMO) so to avoid this problem i decided to use a stripple reflector (a MOP would work well too) .. and it's just a perfect round hot spot (decent size) and a good and usefull side spill... I really like these bulbs so don't know if the gen 2 can make any better.. (to my eyes at least)


----------



## retino (May 3, 2013)

I discovered that the new bi pin bulb that came in my new walmart red 5D will fit (with a little bending) in a mini maglite. Powered it up with two 14500s. Try it, you will like it.


----------



## retino (May 3, 2013)

Forgot to mention that you need to enlarge the hole in the reflector a bit.


----------



## jkpq45 (May 3, 2013)

retino said:


> I discovered that the new bi pin bulb that came in my new walmart red 5D will fit (with a little bending) in a mini maglite. Powered it up with two 14500s. Try it, you will like it.



That's perfect, retino. Nice little incan with 23% overdrive. Good hack!


----------

